# Cleaning



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I think I have a sensor that is dirty I emptyed the black water and is still showing 1/3. My step Father which has a motorhome had brought the rod to clean his and now he said that I can have it because he got a new motorhome and he can get to his sensors from one of his compartments and clean his. My question is do they work ?
if so I thought that I would do it everytine I dump. Is this a good idea









Thanks

Willie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Willie,

They will work if you point them in the right direction!

Personally, I think the QuickieFlush would work better for you though.

And yes, you should do it everytime you dump. You do not want to give the yucky stuff the opportunity to dry on the sensors (just that much harder to clean later).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I personally would go with the quickie flush
And another good tip to clean the sensor is to put ice and some water in the tank
before you leave for your trip the ice will swish around the tank and clean the sensor as well

Don


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks how much is the quickie flush cost are the easy to install ?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Go with the Tornado and the gauges NEVER work -- even brand new!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

willie226 said:


> Thanks how much is the quickie flush cost are the easy to install ?
> [snapback]116921[/snapback]​


About $25.00
And about 2-3 hours of your time 
it's pretty easy just plan your steps before you start
and have some cold ones ready when your done

Don


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

agree, with the quickie flush. first mod I did. prettty easy to do with basic tools and a couple hours.

scott


----------



## kevman (Mar 5, 2005)

My sensors always show 2/3 full and I have a quickie flush on the black tank. I do ice and still 2/3 full. They do go to full when filling them up. I just have to go with the idea that I know they are empty after dumping them and then I just wait for the full light to come on and wait from there. I know if we are taking a shower and the water does not drain, "it is really full".


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Maybe your tank is 1/3 full. I know it's gross, but if you take a flashlight and look down the WC after dumping you can see if there's still stuff in there. TP has a habit of hanging up in the elbow at the tank exit and blocking the last of the sewerage from draining out.

Since I put in the quickie flush, the sensors have been working, if it's reading 1/3 full after dumping and I take a look there's usually stuff still in the tank.

I also carry a wand, nothing beats that for blasting things loose when things get ugly down there







.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> ..snip...and have some cold ones ready when your done
> 
> Don
> [snapback]116942[/snapback]​


Thats good advise for every project...


----------

